# Cellulitis



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jul 2011)

Not had it before. It's a good 'un. Like flu with an added bonus of distended limb.

Who knew a simple insect bite could lay one so low.

Anyone else in this club?


----------



## funnymummy (13 Jul 2011)

I was about to say I've got it too, but that's cellulite!
I had to Google yours! Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## G-Zero (13 Jul 2011)

Not had it myself, but my poor old mum currently has it in/on one of her legs.

She's had it for about 2 months and it is taking some shifting, anti biotics seem to be working very slowly, but she is in her seventies, so hopefully yours will clear quicker.


----------



## Melonfish (13 Jul 2011)

nasty business! i was a mobile buffet for some mozzies not long ago and a couple of them i really worried about flaring into cellulitis. 
hope the antibiotics shift it soon!


----------



## gb155 (14 Jul 2011)

I've had it, was in hospital for a week, mine was a very serious case, almost lead to septicaemia as the IV's were not working for 3 days, scary, painful, NASTY


----------



## Red Light (14 Jul 2011)

gb155 said:


> I've had it, was in hospital for a week, mine was a very serious case, almost lead to septicaemia as the IV's were not working for 3 days, scary, painful, NASTY



Ditto my partner. Treat it very seriously. The doctors didn't take it very seriously to start with - sent home with painkillers - and it got really bad. Ended up in hospital for well over a week on IV antibiotics and then months of rehabilitation. The leg is still not right over a year later but improving slowly. VERY NASTY!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jul 2011)

Seem to have nipped it in the bud. Thank goodness for modern antibiotics and RICE.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Jul 2011)

Good news


----------



## srw (14 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Seem to have nipped it in the bud. Thank goodness for modern antibiotics and *RICE.
> *



Regular and Intensive Cycling Excercise?

A friend of ours suffered with cellulitis earlier this year - very nasty indeed, and means that she can't stand up for long. But she was not exactly fit to start with.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jul 2011)

srw said:


> Regular and Intensive Cycling Excercise?
> 
> A friend of ours suffered with cellulitis earlier this year - very nasty indeed, and means that she can't stand up for long. But she was not exactly fit to start with.




Rest Ice Compression Elevation.

If you don't catch it early doors it can get very nasty or so the medic said. The combination of painful hot swollen limb and flu symptoms is a doozy


----------



## mistral (14 Jul 2011)

Good to hear you’re on the mend.

My GP was on the ball when I suffered with this a couple of years ago. 


A small splinter caused my finger to double in size overnight. She put me on antibiotics overnight, but those didn’t work. 


Next morning she sent me to hospital – intravenous drip overnight, again didn’t work, whole hand by this time was swollen. 


Operated on later that day to flush out the infection. I got off pretty lightly it seems, didn’t feel too bad at the time and all healed pretty quickly.




Good luck with the recovery Greg


----------



## srw (14 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Rest Ice Compression Elevation.
> 
> If you don't catch it early doors it can get very nasty or so the medic said. The combination of painful hot swollen limb and flu symptoms is a doozy



Yes I know (to both) - my aversion to smilies means attempts at levity occasionally fall flat.

Very glad you have caught it early. Our friend is still suffering, six months later.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jul 2011)

srw said:


> Yes I know (to both) - my aversion to smilies means attempts at levity occasionally fall flat.
> 
> Very glad you have caught it early. Our friend is still suffering, six months later.




First I read that as an aversion to similies. Then I put my glasses on.

Smilies are dead useful when one is being sarcastic


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jul 2011)

Well well well.

The antibiotics have worked a treat. The bright redness has mostly gone and I no longer have flu-like symptoms. However I have an epic bruise on the back of my leg, shaped like a Norman shield off the Bayeaux Tapestry with the bite as the sheild boss, running from just below the knee down to my heel, and I've got nasty acne like spots ?boils? in several other places.


----------



## chillyuk (15 Jul 2011)

My wife has just got over a bout of cellulitis on her lower leg. Fortunately it seems that two courses of antibiotics have done the trick. She had a spot in the middle of the red area that looked like an insect bite although she was convinced she hadn't been bitten.


----------

